# Golden Retriever Fireworks Scare



## CloneGoldy (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm not sure if I'm posting this in the right section (I'm new). Last night while I was playing with my Golden Retriever, he got scared of fireworks. My little Goldy ran and got scared of the fireworks and almost got lost. How can I train him not be scared or not to run and stay calm? I need tips!?


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

I use a beef flavored tranquilizer that I got at pet smart. I know that for angel I must take her into the basement, give her the meds and work in the basement or watch tv with her until they stop.
Beth, moose and angel


----------



## goldhaven (Sep 3, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. What is your boy's name? 

It really isn't that difficult to train a dog not to be fearful of fireworks. 

Every time the fireworks start going off, play his favorite game with him. Make it a happy event. Bring out his favorite treats and the ball, or favorite other toys. Keep him on a leash while doing this and don't make a big deal of his fear. Redirect it. If he cowers, do a happy dance and say, "come on buddy, lets go." Stay upbeat and positive. If you feel sorry for him and coddle him he will continue to be fearful. 

Good luck and post some pictures of your boy when you get a chance.


----------



## Goldengal9 (Apr 18, 2012)

My previous Golden was scared of both thunder and fireworks. Everytime it thundered (or there were fireworks) she'd slowly get up as if she didn't want anyone to see her....and then walk down the hallway, into the bathroom, and under the shower curtain into the tub. She would stay there until they were over no matter how we tried to coax her out. She seemed to feel safe there so we just accepted it.


----------

